
If Russian Intelligence Did Hack the DNC, the NSA Would Know, Snowden Says - maxt
https://theintercept.com/2016/07/26/russian-intelligence-hack-dnc-nsa-know-snowden-says/
======
dTal
I'm sure they do know the truth. The trouble is, we, the public, can never
learn it from them. Even if they decided to reveal exactly what they knew,
their repeated lies during the Snowden affair have undermined their
credibility too far for anything they say to be believed.

